# Green Monday ideas???



## cyprussafari (Oct 11, 2009)

Having never experianced Green Monday bank hol i was wondering if anyone could give me ideas about what to do, where to go or whats on that day.

I'm afraid i'm a newbie who dosn't yet know her way around...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

cyprussafari said:


> Having never experianced Green Monday bank hol i was wondering if anyone could give me ideas about what to do, where to go or whats on that day.
> 
> I'm afraid i'm a newbie who dosn't yet know her way around...


Most villages have celebrations on Monday afternoon with free village bread, flauna and wine etc. The children fly kites while the adults sit around nattering etc.
We usually come away with a bottle of Zivania which the Mukhta gives us (can't stand the stuff personally)


----------



## cyprussafari (Oct 11, 2009)

thanks for that.of course the other question is "why is it called green monday?"


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

cyprussafari said:


> thanks for that.of course the other question is "why is it called green monday?"


Its the start of Lent and they are not supposed to eat meat etc so everyone eats more greens during the period. In Greece its known as Clean Monday.

Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

cyprussafari said:


> Having never experianced Green Monday bank hol i was wondering if anyone could give me ideas about what to do, where to go or whats on that day.
> 
> I'm afraid i'm a newbie who dosn't yet know her way around...


As you are in the Larnaca area I suggest you go join the party on the top of Oroklini Hill if the weather is fine. Take your barbecue (seafood!), your salad, picnic table, chairs and kite and go people watching. Had a great time there last year!


----------



## cyprussafari (Oct 11, 2009)

thanks for that babs! any more info? who organises it etc. or is it somthing people just show up to?


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

cyprussafari said:


> thanks for that babs! any more info? who organises it etc. or is it somthing people just show up to?


Its arranged by Oroklini Council I think, but its just something people turn up to (or they did last year). There were loads of people last year. There was music, a couple of vans selling hot drinks/ ice creams. They were giving away loaves of bread too, if you arrived early enough. There were kite flying contests with prizes, things like the best home made kite, the kite that flew highest etc. Last year we had a flyer for the 'do', haven't seen one this year yet.

To get to the hill, go out of Larnaca along the Dhekelia road and turn left at the traffic lights by the fire station/police station. Go past Oops and follow the road under the bridge and round the bend. At the T junction turn left and follow the road into the village. Just after the Bank of Cyprus at the Y junction take the left fork. At the crossroads by the bar with the blue gingham table cloths turn left. Almost immediately you will see the Mandra Tavern on your right. Turn right in front of it then left alongside its wall and go up the hill. Its narrow but the road is tarmaced up to the playground. Park somewhere there. You'll find the people gathering there. If you want a nice walk, turn right just before the playground and go up to Prophet Elias church. Its not often open but probably will be that day. 

If you have a 4x4 it is possible to drive round the hill past the church and down the other side, towards Troulli or Pyla. There is a nice viewpoint too. But do be careful, last time we tried this, the road was washed away in places and there's nowhere to turn round.


----------



## cyprussafari (Oct 11, 2009)

ok babs, i'll think i''l be there! I'm assuming its an all day thing?


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

cyprussafari said:


> ok babs, i'll think i''l be there! I'm assuming its an all day thing?


We turned up about 11am last year and it was in full swing. We left about 3pm. People were coming and going all the time. It was all very relaxed.


----------

